

Wanted: Layout System - ph0rque
http://meyerweb.com/eric/thoughts/2009/02/17/wanted-layout-system/

======
CalmQuiet
Meyer “sticks it to” the W3C process for its failure to manage CSS-based
layout properly:

"The process has, in the last decade, not produced anything even remotely
resembling an answer to this problem."

